# What's your favorite word?



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

With all due respect to James Lipton, what's your favorite word?


Mine is "churlish"


----------



## JosephM (Dec 17, 2008)

In English or Spanish?



JM


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

JosephM said:


> In English or Spanish?
> 
> JM


Both, we're all rather worldy here at AAAC!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> what's your favorite word?


Yes.

Cruiser


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I love "home"


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have several

싸가지 and
눈치

being two


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Serendipitous 

I like the way it rolls off the tongue.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## koi (Oct 10, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> With all due respect to James Lipton, what's your favorite word?
> 
> Mine is "churlish"


Hi, mine is "Lorenzo" (my child)... foregone conclusion, the second one instead is "job" and the third word is "photography".


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

dumbass, that's got to be my favorite word.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*ephemeral, incessant, ubiquitous, hirsute, zaftig*

I'm going with 'zaftig.'


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Boobs!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Scotch


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

hyperurbanism


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I guess I'd say hyperbole, but that might be exaggerating.


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Apr 10, 2009)

Howard said:


> Boobs! :icon_smile_big:


+1 for boobs!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dubious


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

"You know what word I'm not comfortable with? Nuance. It's not a real word. Like gesture. Gesture's a real word. With gesture you know where you stand. But nuance? I don't know. Maybe I'm wrong."
 -Paul Reiser as Modell
 Diner, 1982


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

fenway said:


> "You know what word I'm not comfortable with? Nuance. It's not a real word. Like gesture. Gesture's a real word. With gesture you know where you stand. But nuance? I don't know. Maybe I'm wrong."
> -Paul Reiser as Modell
> Diner, 1982


He is wrong. (Or should I say that he's right when he says he might be wrong?) "Nuance" is a real word, same as "ain't" and "irregardless". Whether they are used correctly, or are generally a sign of ignorance rather than of education is another matter.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FUBAR! It pretty much serves as an accurate descriptor of far too many of life's experiences. 

PS: Yes, I know it is an acronym but, it just works.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

inconceivable


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Either "free" or "congratulations".


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> He is wrong. (Or should I say that he's right when he says he might be wrong?) "Nuance" is a real word, same as "ain't" and "irregardless". Whether they are used correctly, or are generally a sign of ignorance rather than of education is another matter.


Please excuse me if in my flu-ridden state I am missing a joke, but I am certain that "nuance" is a real word, and not even a nonce-word like "irregardless." The OED says so, at least.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

The first thing that came to my mind starts with a _p_ and ends with a _y_. Does that make me a bad person?

Please note that I don't use it in normal conversation, it's just my favorite word.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

KenR said:


> The first thing that came to my mind starts with a _p_ and ends with a _y_. Does that make me a bad person?


pony? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> He is wrong. (Or should I say that he's right when he says he might be wrong?) "Nuance" is a real word, same as "ain't" and "irregardless". Whether they are used correctly, or are generally a sign of ignorance rather than of education is another matter.


"Sort of is a horrible word. It's just a filler, it doesn't really mean anything.

Except after some words it means everything like...

I love you... or

You're going to live... or

It's a boy!......"

Dimitri Martin


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

KenR said:


> The first thing that came to my mind starts with a _p_ and ends with a _y_. Does that make me a bad person?
> 
> Please note that I don't use it in normal conversation, it's just my favorite word.





Laxplayer said:


> pony? :icon_smile_big:


Mmmmm. Nope. That's not it.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

We could go off into bad words.

I had a Latin teacher in high school who was adamantly opposed to the use of "thing" as a translation for "res". His reasoning was that it's the literal meaning of the word but it gives virtually no information, whereas there are tons of other words that would be a more appropriate and informative translation.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

KenR said:


> Mmmmm. Nope. That's not it.


I know your word.

Second letter "u", third letter "s", right...?

It's one of my favorites as well...

it's...

\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
pusillanimous

Am I right?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Close. If used in a phrase made famous(?) by Spiro T. Agnew then the wonderful word in question comes between "pusillanimous" and "footer". But the meaning changes from mine.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

inconcieveable.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

obsequious


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Howard said:


> inconcieveable.


I think we'd all argue it's quite conceivable ... Did you mean: inconceivable ?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

KenR said:


> Mmmmm. Nope. That's not it.


I sure hope it's not pleurisy. I hear that's painful.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

"kiwi"


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> We could go off into bad words.
> 
> I had a Latin teacher in high school who was adamantly opposed to the use of "thing" as a translation for "res". His reasoning was that it's the literal meaning of the word but it gives virtually no information, whereas there are tons of other words that would be a more appropriate and informative translation.


Curious what the teacher would have thought about quasi in rem?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ksinc said:


> I think we'd all argue it's quite conceivable ... Did you mean: inconceivable ?


Right i before e except after c.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

snivel.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

KenR said:


> Close. If used in a phrase made famous(?) by Spiro T. Agnew then the wonderful word in question comes between "pusillanimous" and "footer". But the meaning changes from mine.


Also found in the punch line of a joke by Earl Butz. It's the one that led to his being fired.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Adumbrate

Gurdon


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

Namarie. (na-mar-i-ay)

Look it up.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

sybian.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Penurious.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Did someone say dubious yet? I quite like that word.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

horrendous.


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

koi said:


> Hi, mine is "Lorenzo" (my child)... foregone conclusion, the second one instead is "job" and the third word is "photography".


Hi, dad!


----------



## FalconLorenzo (Aug 14, 2013)

ronhoffman2 said:


> +1 for boobs!


Boys, if we are talking about words that are the most fun to say I give you a C+. "Boobies" being obviously more fun to say in rapid succession.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Since I'd already responded (post #43) I asked the wife what her favorite word was and her response, "Chuck" (my name)....Awww!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

(For the abundance of clarity, not in response to Eagle's post, but in view of other threads):

Execrable.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

penguin


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

My vote goes to:

*Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious*


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Legs. 

Spread the word.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

FalconLorenzo said:


> Boys, if we are talking about words that are the most fun to say I give you a C+. "Boobies" being obviously more fun to say in rapid succession.


I know I like saying "boobies" five times fast.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am abandoned within a zealous hankering after prolixity and could not permit my ultimate and indefinite sanction to one morpheme above all others. However: "Crepuscular" rolls off the tongue in a very satisfying manner.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Flairball said:


> Spread the word.


Thunderbird!!


----------



## LonesomeTraveler (Nov 20, 2012)

Gallipoli. It's a peninsula in Thrace. 

I like it because it has an excellent ring to it, and lends itself well to comedy. On that note, it can be elongated to the point of absurdity. Observe: Gallipolicious, Gallipololopy, Gallipo-loophole, Gallipolopolobotomy, etc.

Edit: Pronounce it like: Guh-lip-oh-lee


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

"Propinquity" is right up there, but I get more use out of "bunged".


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Latitudinarianism. 

(That's how I approach the strictures of the Trad dogma.)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Antidisestablishmentarianism, for obvious reasons. 

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis is OK but I find very little use for it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

shotgun


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

I am a legs man, but callipygian.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Shaver said:


> I am abandoned within a zealous hankering after prolixity and could not permit my ultimate and indefinite sanction to one morpheme above all others. However: "Crepuscular" rolls off the tongue in a very satisfying manner.


Nocturnal, diurnal, matitudinal, and vespertine.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Tumblehome


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

rlp271 said:


> I have several
> 
> 싸가지 and
> 눈치
> ...


I enjoy 무까끼하이, though 눈치 is a great word.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

dibs is my favorite words.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I believe it was the great Dudley Moore, who when asked by Johnny Carson the same question, replied, "Moist."


----------



## drmilsurp (Nov 17, 2011)

obstreperous


----------

